

Tell HN: (spec) US cancels visas of Jamaicans over delayed extradition request? - jgeewax

http://www.tribune242.com/news/03042010_alJamaica_news_pg3<p>http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/Wayne-Chen-s-visa-cancelled_7450205<p>http://www.jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/20100305/lead/lead8.html
======
jgeewax
Clickable links:

<http://www.tribune242.com/news/03042010_alJamaica_news_pg3>

[http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/Wayne-Chen-s-visa-
cancel...](http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/Wayne-Chen-s-visa-
cancelled_7450205)

[http://www.jamaica-
gleaner.com/gleaner/20100305/lead/lead8.h...](http://www.jamaica-
gleaner.com/gleaner/20100305/lead/lead8.html)

